# Delta-Q QuiQ Model: 910-7200 gel



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

the curves or files?


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Frodus:

I need to know what is the max CV voltage the charger puts out at the end of its charge?
Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Depends on the algorithm installed.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

It's setup GEM/Deka Gel batteries.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That would be algorithm 6, and I don't have any voltage levels on that one. But they're not neccessarily a standard CC/CV charge, there's a Bulk charge, Absorbtion and then float charge.

What is it you're trying to do with it?


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Need to ascertain if the algorithm currently in use to charge the Deka GEL batteries might also work with a LiFePo4 72V-100Ah 24 cell battery pack using a BMS system. 

Dimitri with CleanPowerAuto suggests that if the Delta-Q charger would provide a max CV voltage of 84V at the end of the charge - it would provide a perfect 3.5v per cell for each of the 24 LiFEPo4 cells. In such a case there would not be a need to buy another charger in switching over from GEL to LiFEPo4.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

No it won't be correct to charge lifepo4. But I can help with that. To help, I need your complete serial number of the deltaQ to see if it is programmable. Serial numbers starting with DQCP are not programmable. DQCT, DQCR, DQCM and all DQDx are.

What lifepo4 cells are you going to use?

I have the ability to update algorithms in the 72V chargers to the following:
85.5V <--- probably need this algorithm
87.588V
91.188V
93.384V
98.532V


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Being it came OEM GEM it is non-programmable (DQCP720519008689). I was hoping to be able to use it as is for the Hi-Power LiFePo4.

If I have to buy another Delta-Q would you be able to program it? None of the distributors can/will do that. Additionally, Delta-Q will not for a non-OEM user.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have a 72V lead pack of Deka right now? or did you purchase it in hopes you could use it?

And yes, I could reprogram a different one with some alternate algorithms.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

No - it's not lead but rather GEL which came from GEM when I purchased it brand new. I'm wanting to changeover to LFP and was hoping to use the original Delta-Q. If I'm unable to use the original Delta-Q and have to buy a new one to charge the LFP's, I need to know the new Delta-Q can be programmed to properly charge the LFP's.

However, I'm rather reluctant to make that move and purchas a new charger in view that neither Delta-Q of any of its authorized distributors will touch reprogramming to the necessary LFP profile.

Do you know what the max CV charge is towards the end of charge with the GEL algorithm. 

What's your past experience in programming the Delta-Q for LFP? Thanks again.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

GEL *IS* lead acid

I've been programming these for people for about 3 years now. I own a programming dongle, and have most of the Lead Acid profiles (GEL, AGM, Flooded) and some lithium profiles. I personally own a 96V charger and have it programmed for my 96V 32s5p lithium pack. 

I already said I don't know the CV voltage at the end of the GEL profile. You'd have to just measure it. That will be easy to do... since you've got them in the vehicle now.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

I've measured the peak voltage towards the end of charging at 96.0V. Assuming this will be unacceptable for the new LFP batteries, I'll need to buy a new Delta-Q charger and have it reprogrammed. With your suggestion of a max 85.5V CV algorithm, what is the process and charge for you to reprogram such a unit?
Regards, Greg
[P.S.: As an opportunity to learn more about the charge profile of the LFP batteries, can you please help me understand your rationale for suggesting the 85.5v CV settiing]


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You could potentially do 26 cells in series with 96V.... but it better not go over 96V.

I reprogram for $50, that includes shipping it back. Just ship to me and I'll do the reprogramming.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Travis:
That is very fair.
In attempts to reduce my ignorance, why would you choose 85.5V as the ideal max CV value vs. some of the other values you proposed?

Do you know if I need to also consider possible issues with the temperature probe of the Delta-Q in its use with LFP?

What address should I have the charger shipped to for reprogramming? Can I pay you thru PayPal?

Greg Dugas
[email protected]


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

gregdugas said:


> In attempts to reduce my ignorance, why would you choose 85.5V as the ideal max CV value vs. some of the other values you proposed?


Chemistry. It all depends on the datasheet of the batteries you choose and the number of cells. If you have 26 cells, and they recommend charging to 3.6V, that's 93.6V, so the closest would be the 93.384V algorithm.



> Do you know if I need to also consider possible issues with the temperature probe of the Delta-Q in its use with LFP?


The temp sensor is disabled. You short the white wire to B- to enable the charger, disconnect to disable. You would need to monitor your cells independently (via BMS or temp alarm)



> What address should I have the charger shipped to for reprogramming? Can I pay you thru PayPal?


click on the link to my website on my signature and email me


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Travis:
I've ordered Dimitri's (Clean Power Auto) BMS system. So with that and your reprogramming the algorithm, I can work around the Delta-Q's temp probe by simply connecting the white wire to the black, correct?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you have a BMS like that, just let the charger charge. You don't need to reprogram it uniless the voltage is too LOW to charge the pack. If the charge profile is higher than you want, it doesn't matter. If it goes overvoltage, the BMS should cut it off. That's the great thing about a BMS, is that it IS the smarts, so the charger doesn't need to be smart anymore.

BUT if you don't wire the BMS correctly, or something comes loose, the charger is directly connected to the pack and may not be able to stop via BMS signal.... so ensure you've got everything set up right.

And if you remove the Temp sensor, and just wire White to the Black (Bat -) it will enable the charger. Disconnect it and it stops the charger. Use a relay to do this so it isolates the charger and BMS.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you please help with my ignorance - yet again: What's the difference between "enabling" the charger and "starting" it? Does "use a relay to do this" mean that it will switch the White and Black connection On and Off? If so, what condition determines when they should be connected or disconnected? What kind of a relay should I use? 
Thanks again! Greg


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

gregdugas said:


> Can you please help with my ignorance - yet again: What's the difference between "enabling" the charger and "starting" it?


I corrected my typo. Enable = Start. Disable = Stop. The BMS needs to be able to enable/disable the charger... i.e. start/stop.



> Does "use a relay to do this" mean that it will switch the White and Black connection On and Off?


Yes. 



> If so, what condition determines when they should be connected or disconnected?


The charger should be DISABLED if any cell voltage goes HIGH. Read the manual for minibms.



> What kind of a relay should I use?


Read the manual for minibms. (hint: It's on page 2 of the manual for the BMS, and the BMS already has a relay, but you'd know that if you read the manual a bit)


----------

